# Reparacion de cooler evercool de liquido



## jediknightx (Ene 28, 2009)

hola amigos del foro necesito de su ayuda como podria reparar un cooler  marca evercool el llamado silver knight wc-601 es un cooler que es un cooler de liquido enfriante convinado con cooler de aire  aqui les dejo el link de como es  http://www.evercool.com.tw/products/wc-601.htm   la cosa que me paso con el cooler es que dejo de funcionar y solo se ve que esta activo pero no gira el liquido interiormente  me gustaria saber como reparar ese cooler ayuda urgente


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2009)

Esta guapo, ¿que tal tira? yo ando en el CPUfan de serie y un cooler master aerogate 3, pero me da mucho ruido.
Estas cosas no se suelen joder a la lijera, ¿has mirado si esta obstruido o algo?, otra es ¿el fluido circula por conveccion o por presion, es decir, el liquido gira segun la temperatuta en plan locomotora o lleva una minibomba?


----------



## jediknightx (Ene 30, 2009)

no usa ninguna bomba el motor esta integrado en el contenedor de liquido de enfriamiento y funciona con inducción magnética tiene un pequeño circuito pero no funciona ya lo e revisado muchas veces con multimetro y dice que funciona las partes pero no se si sea algo del chip que tiene , y pos en el link que puse en el post dice con un gif como funciona el motor la cosa me gustaría saber como repararlo o construir otro , lo que dice en la caja es que es un motor magnético de 12 polos y único ventilador de rodamientos. pos si se podria construir un repuesto de ese motor me gustaria que me ayudaran


----------



## Guest (Ene 30, 2009)

Los motores con rodamientos ( y mas con 12) ni los toques, o sabes lo que haces o te los cargas como les metas mano.


----------



## DanielU (Feb 5, 2009)

ni te gastes en reparar ese wc o rl como quieras llamarle, es de muy mala calidad y ademas tiene el mismo rendimieto que el cooler que trae de fabrica un procesador amd o intel . Si te gustan los Wc por su bajo nivel de ruido te recomiendo comprar un watercooler Swiftech que son de excelente calidad y sus temperaturas son excelentes con cualquier procesador que se le cruce


----------

